
Show HN: I made a JavaScript microframework in under 700 sloc - h3rald
https://h3.js.org
======
h3rald
See also an introductory article discussing why and how I made this:
[https://h3rald.com/articles/h3/](https://h3rald.com/articles/h3/)

------
karmakaze
The function naming is unfortunate, it looks like we're creating a bunch of
<h3>title</h3> elements.

~~~
h3rald
The h3 function is the default export, you can give it whatever name you want
when you import it.

